# AIKA VILLAGE (Scariest village you will ever visit)



## CHR:)S

It was talked about on a forum here and we were all creeped out by it, but if you haven't seen it, or maybe you have, you can see it through one of LinandKo's videos :O So you don't have to experience it alone.. They will be there with you : )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyGrDi2pVbg

*Dream Address: 
2600-0218-7298
(For those with the Japanese version who want to visit the town themselves)
Thanks TheBigJC7777777*

What do you guys think about the video?

Interesting commenter on YouTube:
TheFantasticBeast 6 hours ago
I have spent way too long thinking about this, but here is my theory:
Not every house is the same - 1 & 3 are the same house, but 2 and 4 are other places. Something happened to Aika on her birthday, and she died. Her mother can't let go; the﻿ second scene is symbolic of the temptation to contact the spirit world. Now Aika haunts her red doll, the one that looks like her.

1. At 10:48 you can see there is a grave on the beach. Is it Aika's? Her mother's?
2. The strange﻿ radio in the 4th scene is an EMF meter, which measures electromagnetic frequencies, and is supposed to warn you when a ghost is near.
3. The fountain statues are very similar to the statue that Aika's mom keeps. You can see it in scenes 1, 3, and 4.
4. You may regret having taken that doll in the beginning...


----------



## JCnator

That town is pretty much the best I've ever visited right now via Dream Mansion. Some of the layouts in the town and houses are actually quite clever.


----------



## Kip

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> That town is pretty much the best I've ever visited right now via Dream Mansion. Some of the layouts in the town and houses are actually quite clever.



I Agree. Thought the same when watching zed play.


----------



## SodaDog

oh my, zed just visited this town....


----------



## Sunny85

I just watched it and it is kind of creepy but really awesome!


----------



## SodaDog

i dont know why but those houses seem to make up a story of some sort.

by the way, what is their dream address?


----------



## Gummy

That's a very cool town, I only can hope my own town can be set up that nicely! I enjoyed the story, as well.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I just watched Lin and Ko play this - it's okay.


----------



## amped4jr88

wow this might have inspired me to make a haunted house of my own one day when we finally get the game lol. I cant wait to play it and do creative things with all the new furniture


----------



## AVGanondorf

Just visited the town.  Very creepy story...


----------



## aikatears

Hope its still there when we get the game.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

_If_ we ever get the game


----------



## CHR:)S

aikatears said:


> Hope its still there when we get the game.



OMG your name is Aika adhfashdfiosdufhgaklehjalfkjshdlf


----------



## Handagote

This town is amazing, and it just makes me want to get the game and explore it even more. ;_;

I really want this game to be released in europe/NA now, nintendo!!!


----------



## LeAckerman

I watched it earlier and thought about the story all day. This is very well done and I love it! What's the code to go visit the town?


----------



## JCnator

For those who are interested to visit this town, here's the Dream Address.

2600-0218-7298


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hopefully we will be able to visit this town on the American versions.


----------



## Jennifer

I also really want to know the story behind the town. And wonder what is in the grave in the corner if you dig it up, but yeah, there's been lots of mixed theories on what it is about. Too bad someone can't ask the town maker


----------



## Kaijudomage

Saw LinandKo's video on this, it's definitely got a creepy feel to it.
I applaud the time & effort put into it.


----------



## Lyla

I didn't find it scary at all and I have a phobia of dolls ha. I still think its really cool though, it must have taken a while for them to perfect it like that. I hope more people do stuff like this.


----------



## Winona

Well, I was the one who found the town on Youtube, I guess. 
Not sure if Lindsey and Kohei knew it before or if they read it here, but I'm a bit proud now because I found something that so many of you seem to like (which is weird because it is not my town or something). I hope that this town is still there when I finally get my hands on this game, I want to visit it myself so badly.

Maybe the owner of the town wants something new and changes it completely some day? But since he is a genius in making towns, a new one won't be boring for sure.


----------



## ZedameX

must be a pain to upkeep, each day the holes will refill, etc.  The effort put in so that it remains a village dedicated for a dream visit would be insane.


----------



## Jake

ZedameX said:


> must be a pain to upkeep, each day the holes will refill, etc.  The effort put in so that it remains a village dedicated for a dream visit would be insane.



I don't think they would have to refill the holes each day?
Wouldn't they just dig the holes, go to the dream mansion, update their dream town then never update it again. That way the village remains creepy in the Dream World but they can do whatever they want?
That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## Juicebox

My personal theory is that the mother neglected the daughter, who I believe was sick, until she died, hence the umkempt town. Aika is still crying for her mommy to give her medicine. The final house is her mother trying to over up her daughter's death with other furniture and hiding the rooms that could present her daughter's murder.


----------



## ZedameX

Jake. said:


> I don't think they would have to refill the holes each day?
> Wouldn't they just dig the holes, go to the dream mansion, update their dream town then never update it again. That way the village remains creepy in the Dream World but they can do whatever they want?
> That's what I'd do anyway.



I believe the dream village gets deleted if you do not update it frequently.
Maybe they will just keep time traveling to keep the date the same so nothing changes unless they want to change something.  I can tell some changes have been made since earlier blog posts with screenshots.

http://hakotossdm.blog42.fc2.com/blog-entry-1510.html


----------



## Viriel

Could we have a rough translation of the blog's text ? I would love to completely know the story (yes, I love creepypastas and that kind of stuff).


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I did this through google chrome; When I was a pleasant dream as usual in the "House of dreams", I remembered that the other mayor had been suddenly talking about the "nightmare". In spite of the same village we live in such a village girl named Aika dream everything is live, it seems that the atmosphere giving off too heterogeneous. 　I tried to visit the place out of ghoulish curiosity too. However, in more than one meaning "different" ... here was a place.




Outstanding impact from pat

　From the moment you enter the world of dreams, chills running on the back. Surroundings are filled in gray for some reason, on the side of the bed but there was a "doll" was wrapping. I'm supposed to have come to see on its own, it is a situation as if it were accrued to visitors like.


Aika's house, one eye hotels

　While Kamishime anxiety, I ask the first house in the immediate vicinity. Filled with delicious peach carnations and beautiful, very beautiful surroundings.


Eye single house the house where I would have probably overflowing with happiness

　Can be seen in how Aika and their parents are living happily. But I'm still here, too strange. I can not go into the back room, the song "Dreams of nap" that fueled the anxiety flow somewhere above all. May not be able to understand eyes, I can not interpret it in a good situation skin.


I love Mom

　So, this dream world is a dream draw a way of life of a girl named Aika. The story has been developing in the village, if this anxiety to hitting one after another.

The gentle start to disappear


It is also very elaborate maze

　I would penetrate and you will go on over the bridge to the maze-like place suddenly. Some pitfalls in large quantities on the full of holes, and Bell 100 have been filled or for some reason, just how clean up has gone completely changed.


There are plenty Otoshimono

　Pochette gloves and has fallen further here, suggesting that there would have been something only a girl named Aika clearly. Of course, you can imagine from the lost items will be "the loss of something important."


Small house stands near the maze

　Eyes, and two hotels that arrives through the maze it here. Now I've drawn the downfall of girl.


It seems to be a design called "broiler" Children

　Picture as soon as something is thrown away is contained noticeable. It goes without saying that meaning. If you go beyond the maze made by the chair, the metaphor becomes clearer.


We have no choice but to work here is actually seen

　Those guys are in the back room, which all look away from here. It would not help wonder why do not suck here, this would immediately know if you try to look at their faces.


Trash the children, on the second floor is the first floor ......

　Then, there is a snake and the apple, "only Sanbika only" is flowing to the second floor, and the image of the image of the male and female. This is a metaphor of Adam and Eve, of course, you do not have to express that the parents probably Aika. And I wonder if it is not visible but not even close to the room is just here quite happily. 　However, what I want to say would smell Given the difference between the first floor. This room is only a temporary stability, or of vainglory.




Things that differ only in the bottom left

　There is a cemetery of about do not want to count, in the table, like a kennel and bone has been filled yet. This is what it means but does not come with a pin, it would be to feel good is not.

World begins to collapse


No longer, such as remnants of the flower

　Although it towards the house, followed by the first three hotels in a state of being completely devastated around here anymore. Withered tree in reversal, weeds grow like crazy, so rotten turnip tells us something is scattered around. It is also home to the extra zinc is distorted.


Point that I really want to visit here, too

　In has become a maze by bookshelf has a configuration in which inflame the eeriness eyes also do not know here. Strange sounds and sound regularly, appearing suddenly presence would be to further increase the anxiety.


Room at the end of the maze of unknown intent

　There was something wrong with the other rooms as well. But not know how to answer When asked specifically what strange things you have put even if it usually was, what you see from there is it unusual.


Or, "I love Mom" ​​....

　And dolls upstairs overlooking the TV does not display anything ... is one. Do you have a room and Potsuri What really thinking, surrounded by the picture of this family.

Fate of the girl I love my mom


Seems to have a unified Haka~tsu favorite phrase of the inhabitants and to furniture

　Well, like a dream, but a nice village with quite as residents say, there is still more in the village of Aika. Look at the home of the first four hotels and final, if this expedition finally ends.


So that a further fall to dust

　Aika that is the last house, the look seems to be very much the same as the first. However, the first and I do not even close views of the surrounding ....


What do you mean you are

　I seemed to have been what is wrong Aika himself above all. It would not be love, such as that of mom anymore.


Has become untidy condition of the furniture

　I am also in the house whatever rough. I want you to pay attention, I'm part of the arrangement with the house that would have seen at the very beginning but have similar. This would have to express that the time has elapsed, perhaps. 　More than anything, and the back room is vacant. Here is how to go there, but dare not publish, what there is of course it would be.




Family is not there anymore

　Also on the second floor, and it also completely changed how the picture and toys as time went by, "Dreams of nap" flowing there ... suspicious. This nightmare is over.


I'm sure the girl red shoes ......

　How Aika became really do. People who have become addicted to this world, they would probably think about it. It was a world of dreams that have been built into that much. 　Well, this time with nasty village have tried to introduce the village of others does not matter at all, I wonder how it was. What I did not feel fear, I hit the knee to its maturity. 　What gibberish just trying to stir up the enumeration of meaningless characters, the fear, although there are in the world drew a sense of fear Arigachi that black out the picture as depicted children, basic animal he Tobidase it " would merit a place called what was completed in the game called "forest. 　Stuck to the form and not just the landscape of the village, the placement and use of the item of furniture, properly know the specifications of the game In addition, to complete the nightmare on it. How to play, but we are quite exceptional that time, the difference is not that appealing ones like this. 　There were people who want to go to this strange village, I would be nice and visit the "2600-0218-7298" Yumebanchi. You can enjoy as much as you like the girl in the red shoes of the world, to prevent excessive Fukairi earnestly.


----------



## I'm in love

whats a dream address


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm in love said:


> whats a dream address



It's the address your given so others can visit your town via Dream Mansion.


----------



## Fame

I'm in love said:


> whats a dream address



when you go to the dream mansion you can either go to a random dream town or type in a dream address. kinda like a friendcode.


----------



## I'm in love

oh ok


----------



## Pokeking

Thank for this post and double thanks for the individual who made this town. I followed a link to the town weeks ago, but forgot how to find it. I'm saving the dream address so I can visit it someday.


----------



## ZedameX

Viriel said:


> Could we have a rough translation of the blog's text ? I would love to completely know the story (yes, I love creepypastas and that kind of stuff).



The blog is someone elses personal experience with visiting the village, so they are theorising just the same.


----------



## ZedameX

High quality, long tour of Aika Village is up.  I'm at work right now so can't work on the annotations yet.  I'll annotate in english names for the items etc later tonight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYX-NfY945g
1hr long video


----------



## Jake

1 hour and 4 minutes u lied to me


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

I really enjoyed the story behind this village. Each of the rooms had a very interesting and creepy design. This makes me want to create a horror themed room in my town.


----------



## JabuJabule

Saw this a few days ago, it was amazing. Creepy, and epic. I wish I could do the same!


----------



## Rosy

I barely heard of it ! It's so creepy. I love how the creator made the doll appear to be following you in between the bookshelves.


----------



## Fame

i saw a japanese player visit it first a while back and it looks really cool. i hope its still like that for the europe release >.<


----------



## Thunder

I decided to watch LinandKo's video of it at 4am.

Nice to know that brain of yours is in tip top shape, Thunderstruck.


----------



## Tippy151

When I watched LinandKo, it wasn't that scary. I know it's hard to make a really scary town, but I don't see why everyone one is like "OHMIGOSHH". I do think they did a good job of trying to make it scary, but I wouldn't call it a 'horror' village...


----------



## Yuki Nagato

That's how I felt, Tippy


----------



## ZedameX

Tippy151 said:


> When I watched LinandKo, it wasn't that scary. I know it's hard to make a really scary town, but I don't see why everyone one is like "OHMIGOSHH". I do think they did a good job of trying to make it scary, but I wouldn't call it a 'horror' village...



Bit different to connect to a game when your watching vs playing it yourself, some people have different definitions and tolerance of horror too.
psychological vs Sudden Scare/Gory
It managed to draw me in a bit like actually introducing a little unease / hesitation to move forward which is weird since I know nothing can actually happen in the game.


----------



## Thunder

If I were to give a definitive and descriptive reason, I would say without a shadow of doubt that it's because I'm a *****.


----------



## CHR:)S

Tippy151 said:


> When I watched LinandKo, it wasn't that scary. I know it's hard to make a really scary town, but I don't see why everyone one is like "OHMIGOSHH". I do think they did a good job of trying to make it scary, but I wouldn't call it a 'horror' village...


Watching it with linandko is not going to be scary at all.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'll have to watch the video since I don't have the game yet.
Nintendo of America needs to step up this..... no 'True' release date set.


----------



## revika

This guy clearly put an insane amount of thought and work into this. I can't imagine how long it took. As far as theory goes, I like this one best:

DollofAikaVillage - 1 day ago
The girl gets a doll for her birthday. The doll becomes attached to her owner...her "mommy". The doll becomes jealous of her mommy's parents. She murders the mom on a bed...her dad becomes sad. Buries his wife on the beach and commits suicide there. The doll and her mommy are all alone now...the dolls wants to keep it that way. Locks herself and her mommy in a room with bars...they are all alone now. With the doll's﻿ new shiny toy...and eyes in all directions watch them forever...I love my mommy..


----------



## Jennifer

revika said:


> This guy clearly put an insane amount of thought and work into this. I can't imagine how long it took. As far as theory goes, I like this one best:
> 
> DollofAikaVillage - 1 day ago
> The girl gets a doll for her birthday. The doll becomes attached to her owner...her "mommy". The doll becomes jealous of her mommy's parents. She murders the mom on a bed...her dad becomes sad. Buries his wife on the beach and commits suicide there. The doll and her mommy are all alone now...the dolls wants to keep it that way. Locks herself and her mommy in a room with bars...they are all alone now. With the doll's﻿ new shiny toy...and eyes in all directions watch them forever...I love my mommy..



Hmm... That's possible. That would mean the mother in the pictures is actually the girl though and thus, only one parent would be in the pictures @-@ As the "girl" would be the doll instead. Though, even the girl/mother gets crossed out in the doodle at one point too I believe.


----------



## saratoga

Wow, thanks so much for using our link to share the town  I think people are misunderstanding why we used the phrase "horror town (village)". It will not be jump out of your seat kind of scary, but it is obviously a very very unnerving town, and overall just creepy. The attention to detail that Aika put into it made it work really well I think. I ended up going back for a second time and saw a bunch of stuff that I missed the first time (because of time constraints), so I really hope everyone here will visit for themselves when the game comes out in their region.

Also noticed lots of people asking about the Dream address for the town, I put it into the description of the video. Always a good idea to check there in general first.


----------



## erin49215

I don't understand what those gloves on the ground are for. You can't wear them, can you?


----------



## Jake

erin49215 said:


> I don't understand what those gloves on the ground are for. You can't wear them, can you?



u use gloves 2 murder ppl wifout getting fingerprintz


----------



## Fame

yeah but what are they used to do ingame?  like what do you do with them? in general, not just specifically talking about aika's town


----------



## saratoga

Fame said:


> yeah but what are they used to do ingame?  like what do you do with them? in general, not just specifically talking about aika's town



Sometimes during the game you will randomly find some lost items (mittens, poaches, etc) and you have to return it to the proper villager. That is all they do in-game, just act as a prop in a lost-and-found game. Aika just decided to use it for their story instead of returning the item to the villager.


----------



## Angelwing

I think the item buried beneath the corner grave is a skeleton. I remember watching someone's video about it and they dug it up.


----------



## SodaDog

dream song is very disturbing.....


----------



## Bree

This is slightly off topic but, I watched both linandko's and zed's and from watching his I got to see what Aika's town map looked like, and I really want that map layout. It is perfect!


----------



## ZedameX

Angelwing said:


> I think the item buried beneath the corner grave is a skeleton. I remember watching someone's video about it and they dug it up.



Correct, the grave on the beach that you swim to has a skeleton burried there.  I've (finally) added this in my annotations


----------



## Jake

i hve watched zed & linandkos videos in the villge nd also ofas of ppl in it and liek srsly i do not find it scary/creepy at all.

liek, yeah its spooky/creepy theme, but it rly doesn't scare me.
its animal crossing it isn't meant 2 b scary i dont c y ppl r liek 'omg dis so scary'

2 me is just isnt scary sry


----------



## Sakura0901

Can anyone sort of give me a general overview of the story behind Aika Village? I'm very intrigued...


----------



## Hamusuta

Sakura0901 said:


> Can anyone sort of give me a general overview of the story behind Aika Village? I'm very intrigued...


The girl gets a doll for her birthday. The﻿ doll becomes attached to her owner...her "mommy". The doll becomes jealous of her mommy's parents. She murders the mom on a bed...her dad becomes sad. Buries his wife on the beach and commits suicide there. The doll and her mommy are all alone now...the dolls wants to keep it that way. Locks herself and her mommy in a room with bars...they are all alone now. With the dolls new shiny toy...and eyes in all directions watch them forever...I love my mommy..


----------



## Sakura0901

Hamusuta said:


> The girl gets a doll for her birthday. The﻿ doll becomes attached to her owner...her "mommy". The doll becomes jealous of her mommy's parents. She murders the mom on a bed...her dad becomes sad. Buries his wife on the beach and commits suicide there. The doll and her mommy are all alone now...the dolls wants to keep it that way. Locks herself and her mommy in a room with bars...they are all alone now. With the dolls new shiny toy...and eyes in all directions watch them forever...I love my mommy..


Well if that doesn't give me nightmares, nothing will....


----------



## ZedameX

Sakura0901 said:


> Well if that doesn't give me nightmares, nothing will....



At least thats ones theory of.
Don't know if the creator of the village has said anything.


----------



## Fudgenuggets

I watched the video yesterday and I'm really impressed by how much work the mayor put into this town. It's like a creepypasta come to life. @_@ Maybe there should be a contest to create a themed town. xDD


----------



## Sakura0901

Whoever made the town is a genius. Creepy. But still a genius.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Sakura0901 said:


> Whoever made the town is a genius. Creepy. But still a genius.



I agree. It's not what you'd expect from a la-di-da visit to another town.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Dimension Witch

Its interesting village and makes me want to make a theme of my own! Now I want to visit the village.
For a reason, Aika village made me think of a story I could write


----------



## Pudge

That is so cool. I hope people make more themed towns like that with a back-story that we can visit when the game is finally released in NA.


----------



## Juicebox

I really wish these games had the journals from the Gamecube version. That could have made some awesome themes...


----------



## Bulbadragon

Now I'm determined to make a story with my village...


----------



## Pudge

Juicebox said:


> I really wish these games had the journals from the Gamecube version. That could have made some awesome themes...



I know right! I wonder why Nintendo never bothered to add the journals to the sequels. :/


----------



## Juicebox

KyahCA said:


> I know right! I wonder why Nintendo never bothered to add the journals to the sequels. :/



Probably because the DS has stuff like that built in or you can buy. Which is a shame, because I liked the journals. I guess they'd rather have people use their devices to their full potential. The journals were also the only way you could talk to other players besides writing letters, so with the ability to chat, it became less needed.


----------



## Officer Berri

I love horror like this. Subtle, indirect, and you have to think about it and you can twist it in your own mind to make it scary.

Personally I find gory, jump scare horror to be a cheap way to get a quick scare. I prefer the horror to get into my head.


----------



## Schim

The only reason it creeps me out is because I have a bit of a fear of dolls. 

Something about the players being walking, talking, versions of the dolls creeps me out too.


----------



## Schim

Officer Berri said:


> I love horror like this. Subtle, indirect, and you have to think about it and you can twist it in your own mind to make it scary.
> 
> Personally I find gory, jump scare horror to be a cheap way to get a quick scare. I prefer the horror to get into my head.



One reason I find a lot of US horrors to be very stupid. It seems like the majority of American horror is just something or someone chasing people and trying to kill or eat them or whatever and it's like... that's so basic and a waste. Psychological horror actually takes some good writing and planning. But I guess Americans for the most part are still stuck in their ways with their horror genre. 

It seems like US horror is more of a joke, really. Like just for fun and laughs. How ridiculous can we make this? Doesn't seem as artistic as some psychological horrors. Not to mention the fact horror movies from various Asian countries often get remade into an American version.


----------



## Pickles

I will watch old Hitchcock movies, but refuse to watch any new horror films. They're all about gore, and how much they can get on screen, which I HATE, but people seem to eat it up. Hitchcock knew how to do it.


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah. Blood and gore is scary but most horror movies use it SO MUCH that it isn't even scary anymore.

It's like when people enjoy a certain flavor of ice cream and they eat it every day for 3 months. Pretty soon they're gonna get sick of that ice cream. I see so much bloody, gory horror that there's just nothing interesting about it anymore. |: Combine that with zombies and you get a double whammy of yawn.

The more subtle something is, the more closely it is to just being not normal, the more it can be terrifying. You KNOW something's wrong with this town. It's obvious something has happened. But the fact they don't tell you what is one of the most horrifying things. It could be anything you can think of. The only limitation is the way the observer's brain twists the information it is receiving.

Plus I think maybe some things can be lost between cultures. Shoes on the beach is weird, sure. But Most people in the united states don't think to take of their shoes if they kill themselves. So a Japanese person will be more startled by such an image than someone in the US would. Of course, I knew that little tidbit of information already so it WAS startling for me.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I find suspense much more scary/creepy than gore.


----------



## Juicebox

I don't find it creepy so much as I find it fascinating. It's the same way that I have yet to see a scary movie that has actually invoked fear in me. I've watched American, European, Japanese, even Korean horror films, but I have yet to be "scared" by a movie. This is no exception.

What makes Aika village cool is how much was put into it. Everything about it was crafted to fit the mood. Not even just the obvious ways either. It's the little things like the time of day that make the difference. 4 PM was chosen because it had the scary, ambient music in the back. It's those little details that make it cool. It was also set up so that they gave just enough information to give us a story, but left just enough out so that we are left to our own speculations.


----------



## Pokeking

I wonder if, when the othe regions have the game, if someone will create a town just as elaborate.


----------



## Juicebox

Pokeking said:


> I wonder if, when the othe regions have the game, if someone will create a town just as elaborate.



I'm sure there will be. I bet there will be a couple copy cats as well. But overall, I think there are going to be a lot of creative towns all across.


----------



## Hamusuta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKgA_8cU0PM

Linandko explain it way better this time xD


----------



## Campy

Hamusuta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKgA_8cU0PM
> 
> Linandko explain it way better this time xD


I really loved this video! It all made so much more sense to me now, even if it's not exactly what the creator had in mind.

It's too bad they didn't go to the private beach with the grave; I'm pretty sure I've seen people go there in other videos, so you should be able to get the wetsuit somewhere in town, right?

And isn't that where you can dig up Aika's skeleton? Brrr, creepy stuff. But a nice kind of creepy.


----------



## Littlemyuu

love that video, when I get my copy, I really wanna go to Aika Village!
and ofcourse i do it in the midde of the night, hehe...


----------



## D i a

Ooh, I'd love to go there! That took a lot of time and planning to create.  =)


----------



## Elloriee

The idea is so brilliant! The person who made this town is so clever. I wonder how they thought of it.


----------



## Kookydoll

So I just went to Aika Village for the first time, I'm in the second house, and...I can't leave. Aika is standing in the way and I can't get out. She's just staring at me. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## ZackFaire13

I'm hoping to make a haunted house in my town, but I'm afraid it'll be stupid or derivative. Still, I had that song (Hypno K.K) stuck in my head last night. It makes me very uneasy...


----------



## SodaDog

I'm going to create a romeo + juliet village based on that.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Seems like an awesome place that I'll want to pay a visit when I get my Dream Mansion up.  This makes me wonder... are there any Animal Crossing Creepy Pastas hiding on the interwebz? Anybody know? I mean besides Ruby and Nan Quests..


----------



## LemyLekySama

Just left this place. It was pretty spiffy. Wish I had the time & dedication to accomplish something like this!


----------



## Kaijudomage

Seeing this in-game is going to be amazing, I'm getting the Dream Suite very soon.


----------



## ZackFaire13

eyeplaybass said:


> Seems like an awesome place that I'll want to pay a visit when I get my Dream Mansion up.  This makes me wonder... are there any Animal Crossing Creepy Pastas hiding on the interwebz? Anybody know? I mean besides Ruby and Nan Quests..



There's The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing and Diary of an Animal Crossing Psycho... and if anyone ever made a town based or Ruby or Nan quest, I would die happy!


----------



## Gizmodo

I actually cannot wait to unlock the dream suite, and be able to visit this town amongst others


----------



## Lisha

This place is sooo creepy. I also feel sorry for poor Crackle, he lives in the worst area of town.


----------



## JKDOS

CHR:)S said:


> *Dream Address:
> 2600-0218-7298
> (For those with the Japanese version who want to visit the town themselves)
> Thanks TheBigJC7777777*




You don't need the Japanese game to play. just search the town Name... Or use the DC... Or use Japan region...


----------



## eyeplaybass

ZackFaire13 said:


> There's The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing and Diary of an Animal Crossing Psycho... and if anyone ever made a town based or Ruby or Nan quest, I would die happy!



Awesome! I'm gonna check them out! 

And so would I! I wish I had the time and/or dedication to do something like that. I just wish I had Ruby or Nan in my town!


----------



## Hamusuta

Found this:
http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing


----------



## Mirror

It was the first town I visited once I got my Dream Mansion. It's less scary and more sad, in my opinion. But it was pretty cool, especially the mazes in the house.


----------



## Cottonball

Probably the best thing you can do with the Dream Suite... I love it!!!


----------



## Batofara

Dude, so I walked into the destroyed house (#3 or #4, not sure, the one with the scratched out pictures and the doll with an axe)

I was just like "Woah". After coming out of the back room about to leave the house, someone appeared and she was standing at the door with her back turned

I was so freaked out, I couldn't play it anymore and I just watched the video xD


----------



## Gearhead31

I don't see how a town can be scary -_-


----------



## Batofara

It wasn't scary at all really

Until someone showed up behind me in a house that looked like someone got murdered in it


----------



## eyeplaybass

Batofara said:


> It wasn't scary at all really
> 
> Until someone showed up behind me in a house that looked like someone got murdered in it



Haha poop in the pants moment right there.


----------



## pocky

traceguy said:


> You don't need the Japanese game to play. just search the town Name... Or use the DC... Or use Japan region...


this thread was posted on:  01-05-2013, which means that the only people that could play the game at the time were the ones with the Japanese version.


----------



## Rosalie1991

Her town is great, but waaay too overrated.


----------



## Nymph

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah. Blood and gore is scary but most horror movies use it SO MUCH that it isn't even scary anymore.
> 
> It's like when people enjoy a certain flavor of ice cream and they eat it every day for 3 months. Pretty soon they're gonna get sick of that ice cream. I see so much bloody, gory horror that there's just nothing interesting about it anymore. |: Combine that with zombies and you get a double whammy of yawn.
> 
> The more subtle something is, the more closely it is to just being not normal, the more it can be terrifying. You KNOW something's wrong with this town. It's obvious something has happened. But the fact they don't tell you what is one of the most horrifying things. It could be anything you can think of. The only limitation is the way the observer's brain twists the information it is receiving.
> 
> Plus I think maybe some things can be lost between cultures. Shoes on the beach is weird, sure. But Most people in the united states don't think to take of their shoes if they kill themselves. So a Japanese person will be more startled by such an image than someone in the US would. Of course, I knew that little tidbit of information already so it WAS startling for me.



Really well said!

I'd say the atmosphere of the town is more creepy and unsettling than horrific. But it does this very well! Some of those rooms were incredibly unnerving. Hmmm I kind of wish the creator of Aika village would buy another game cart so I could see more of their town ideas!


----------



## Hamusuta

Oh my god I actually screamed at one point.
It was the first house as well xD (the not scary one)
So I went in and thought yup, normal house, went upstairs to Aikas room and was like 'yup, normal kids room' then i went downstairs and Aika was stood there omg i screamed, it was just a jump but omg xD


----------



## eyeplaybass

Hamusuta said:


> Oh my god I actually screamed at one point.
> It was the first house as well xD (the not scary one)
> So I went in and thought yup, normal house, went upstairs to Aikas room and was like 'yup, normal kids room' then i went downstairs and Aika was stood there omg i screamed, it was just a jump but omg xD



HAHAHAHA! I can't wait to finish building my dream suite... tomorrow...


----------



## Clarkeyboy

Holy crap this town is terrifying. Just walked around the whole thing. Genius, and very very well made, and chilling.


----------



## eyeplaybass

I visited it the other day as well. I thought it was really well thought out, but it failed to really creep me out. That's probably because I had already watched the Lin and Koh video so I knew exactly what to expect where. But it was neat to see regardless.


----------



## Clarkeyboy

eyeplaybass said:


> I visited it the other day as well. I thought it was really well thought out, but it failed to really creep me out. That's probably because I had already watched the Lin and Koh video so I knew exactly what to expect where. But it was neat to see regardless.




Did you see the back room after the stool maze? Spin the camera round, and look at what the toys are doing.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Clarkeyboy said:


> Did you see the back room after the stool maze? Spin the camera round, and look at what the toys are doing.



 did I miss something? The only thing I think I noticed in that room was the eyes on the opposite wall. Maybe I'll have to pay another visit haha! 

On a side note, after I went through that stool maze, Aika showed up near the entrance of the house and I couldn't get out for like half-a-darn-hour!


----------



## Gizmodo

Theres an even scarier horror villager i visited O_O it had blood around the town and everything


----------



## Clarkeyboy

Gizmodo said:


> Theres an even scarier horror villager i visited O_O it had blood around the town and everything



Whats the code?


----------



## eyeplaybass

Gizmodo said:


> Theres an even scarier horror villager i visited O_O it had blood around the town and everything





Clarkeyboy said:


> Whats the code?



Yeah, yeah! Let's see it, you tease!


----------



## Gizmodo

eyeplaybass said:


> Yeah, yeah! Let's see it, you tease!



I'll go try and find it now, it was on a tumblr  ill have to look through my history


----------



## Clarkeyboy

Gizmodo said:


> I'll go try and find it now, it was on a tumblr  ill have to look through my history



Yeah I saw it a few days ago too, but didn't note the code, was trying to use my evil ways to get you to search for me  - I am looking too.


----------



## Gizmodo

Here it is

2600-1856-4772


----------



## eyeplaybass

Clarkeyboy said:


> Yeah I saw it a few days ago too, but didn't note the code, was trying to use my evil ways to get you to search for me  - I am looking too.



Haha! Too funny! You sneaky devil 


Gizmodo said:


> Here it is
> 
> 2600-1856-4772


NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Clarkeyboy

eyeplaybass said:


> Haha! Too funny! You sneaky devil
> 
> NOM NOM NOM



So far only checked out the restaurant. Seems normal enough... I continue to explore...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Clarkeyboy said:


> So far only checked out the restaurant. Seems normal enough... I continue to explore...



Erp, and then I saw the basement. Ok....... this place is messed up.


----------



## chillv

I'm gonna visit this town. My dream mansion is basically collecting virtual dust.


----------



## MadCake

Sounds creepy.
When I get New Leaf, I'll visit that town.


----------



## SodaDog

Everyone still likes this overrated pile of whatever?

I wonder how many visitors it has...


----------



## A-kun

SodaDog said:


> Everyone still likes this overrated pile of whatever?
> 
> I wonder how many visitors it has...



I do. I don't think it's overrated at all.


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Here it is
> 
> 2600-1856-4772



This one is way better, everyone should visit it


----------



## PikaSweet

I watched lin and ko play it. it was so creepy, but a really good story


----------



## eyeplaybass

SodaDog said:


> Everyone still likes this overrated pile of whatever?
> 
> I wonder how many visitors it has...



I thought it was quite overrated as well... even after going back a second time. I'll have to check that other one that Gizmodo posted out.


----------



## MadCake

Jennifer said:


> I also really want to know the story behind the town. And wonder what is in the grave in the corner if you dig it up, but yeah, there's been lots of mixed theories on what it is about. Too bad someone can't ask the town maker


It's a skeleton. Yeeeah, That might ruin you're childhood a bit.


----------



## Isabella

I found another village much more creepy than Aika. Although I don't know the name of it since I can't read Japanese.


----------



## rpgcaster

Got it's dream code?


----------



## majnin

rpgcaster said:


> Got it's dream code?




2600-0218-7298


----------



## SliceAndDice

majnin said:


> 2600-0218-7298



Awesome! I was wondering if there were any other horror themed Villages. Aika Villages is pretty boring overall, so I will try to visit this Village later on.


----------



## MeleeBrawlerGal

Wow, this is pretty damn impressive XD

Maybe Ill try to take some cues from this village, because I'm trying to make my village as unsettling as possible too.


----------



## eyeplaybass

MeleeBrawlerGal said:


> Wow, this is pretty damn impressive XD
> 
> Maybe Ill try to take some cues from this village, because I'm trying to make my village as unsettling as possible too.



If you want to make it unsettling all you have to do is put those ugly street signs all over the place (caution, yield, etc.). That would unsettle me to no end.  hehehe


----------



## oath2order

So I finally decided to visit this.

Ya'll be tripping cause that wasn't scary.

I'm confused as to why Adam and Eve from the Bible were in the upstairs of one of the houses.


----------



## Namurashi

Checked it out today. It's not so much scary as it is a bit eerie. Very well made though. I loved the room with the theremin, that one did send a chill down my spine as it was 2am when I did it. lol


----------



## Fairlee

Isabella said:


> I found another village much more creepy than Aika. Although I don't know the name of it since I can't read Japanese.



Really?
How it looks like?
You got the dream code? I'd love to visit XD


----------



## Lictoria

Checked out both Aika Village and the village that Gizmodo posted (ひとくい, Hitokui).
Both had very different vibes. Aika had a much better layout in my opinion. I like how it actually led you from one house to the next, in order of the story it was trying to tell. The overall scenery and planning for not only the inside of the houses, but the overall town was amazing. Scary? Eh, not entirely. The only thing that remotely startled me was the upstairs room with all the dolls facing one way (make sure to turn the camera completely around to get the full effect).

Hitokui was a bit more disturbing, in the sense that it had more blood than Aika did. The planning here is also nice, although I don't think the town environment really helped to tell the story like Aika's village did. It was still amazing, though. 

Overall, scary? Well, it's Animal Crossing, and I don't find much stuff scary at all xD but the attention to detail in both towns and the overall atmosphere they've created in a cutesy game is pretty remarkable. I believe both towns are definitely worth a visit!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I'm confused as to why Adam and Eve from the Bible were in the upstairs of one of the houses.



I thought it was to emphasize "sin" or something of that nature. Especially since they were the first "sinners" and according to the Bible, since they ate the apple, they broke the possibility of eternal life for humans since they got kicked out of the Garden of Eden. But I could be wrong. That's how I interpreted it anyways.


----------



## Wallytehcat

Outside the 2nd house I dug up a wetsuit to swim to the grave at the top of the beach.


----------



## Campy

oath2order said:


> I'm confused as to why Adam and Eve from the Bible were in the upstairs of one of the houses.


One of the theories I've heard in a video from LinandKo is that it shows the dad is a liar and has been cheating on the mom, here represented by the _fake_ Adam statue (I haven't checked if it's fake for myself, but that's what they said).


----------



## Robert Plant

Just visited Aika Village.

It wasn't that scary, I just got a bit annoyed in the 3rd house with the whole library thing.

The one who made Aika Village is a genius.


----------



## Janna

Visited this village and was admittedly slightly disappointed. There was so much hype around it and I wasn't sure _why_, haha.  It was still very cool though, just not creepy.


----------



## Fairlee

Janna said:


> Visited this village and was admittedly slightly disappointed. There was so much hype around it and I wasn't sure _why_, haha.  It was still very cool though, just not creepy.



haha the hype is because everyone making their own theory on what happened there in Aika.
Not because it's that scary XD *it is psychologically terrifying for me*


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I didn't find it that scary - I was disappointed too.

One thing that's weird though - the first piece of music I got was that creepy one playing in the maze house.


----------



## Hirisa

This place was just too filled with cliches to be scary. Don't get me wrong, it was well composed, and I appreciate the effort behind it, but spooky dolls and pretentious use of western religious imagery just don't add up to scary for me. Just my opinion. *shrug*


----------



## Lin

I don't even get how to make the "Npc" human people say specific stuff. D: Like... for my dream town how would I do that?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lin said:


> I don't even get how to make the "Npc" human people say specific stuff. D: Like... for my dream town how would I do that?



It's say whatever you've written on your... What's it called? Your ID card.


----------



## Okiebug

Went to it. Kept falling in pitfall


----------



## eyeplaybass

Campy said:


> One of the theories I've heard in a video from LinandKo is that it shows the dad is a liar and has been cheating on the mom, here represented by the _fake_ Adam statue (I haven't checked if it's fake for myself, but that's what they said).



I'm not sure if the Adam statue is fake from my memory, but I can tell you for certainty that the Eve statue is fake. Kind of kills the dad cheating on mom theory either way; if both are fake or if just she is fake.


----------



## Sean4

I visited at 4am ish after reading the story... I'm actual scared.. it's quite creepy if you read alot of theories.. I'm never using K.K's hypno music.. omg.


----------



## Vanellope

This town has such a huge hype over it to being the scariest village ever.
It's annoying, to be honest.
It's a nice town, and the effort in it was nice.
But everyone is overreacting.
It's not creepy. Or scary.
People get too easily scared these days.​


----------



## kindaichi83

it is just a town... it cant be that scary...


----------



## Mary

It's not really meant to b that scary, you guys. It's meant to be eerie and intriguing, and it is.


----------



## Rayna

I watched the video and it was really really interesting, its nice to hear all the the theories because it helped me follow a long better!

The dedication to the theme and perfect peaches is amazing! not to mention all the pink and purple roses x__x 
so much time involved!


----------



## VonTreece

That's easily one of the best towns i've seen.


----------



## Ilona

Major applause to the person who created this. What a work of art.


----------



## charmed girl

Just watched the video.
Whoever created that town did a pretty good job, looks like it took a lot of time and effort.


----------



## AZ10er94

Pretty creepy, but extremely creative!


----------



## burnside

Mary said:


> It's not really meant to b that scary, you guys. It's meant to be eerie and intriguing, and it is.



This. 

It's nice, I love how they made a little story to go with it as well. Probably the best town I've been to.


----------



## BellGreen

This town was amazing! Too bad it was all in Japanese. Oh well, Nintendo can't translate everything in the game.
I loved the fact of how they left us to make the story ourselves!


----------



## talisheo

It is def one of my favorite towns of all time <3 it has inspired me to try and make a town that tells a story


----------



## BellGreen

I really thought Aika Village was EXTREMELY overrated though. People are also getting too scared about it. It's meant to be an experience that you think about when you finish the experience, not something that you scream at. Sure, it's scary, but it shouldn't stop you from enjoying a great town!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I've gone. The layout is amazing O+o But I guess you have to be Japanese to understand some of the horror. Like there was one point where find shoes close to the beach, (or maybe on the cliff?) and it was supposed to represent Akia had committed suicide. 
In Japanese culture one would take off their shoes before ending their own life. However, I did not understand this, and actually wore the shoes walking around. I really wish I had the patience to have seen all the houses, but I got lazy and watched a video


----------



## Peach Toadstool

It's more of a spooky/creepy than scary


----------



## MadCake

Even if I don't have New Leaf yet, My friend let me play Aika Village.
I went to that room where the toys are turned to the wall.. 
JESUS CHRIST ASJGS *Faints for 7 seconds*
Turns out there are EYES if you turn around the camera towards the place you came in..
And it turns out that Aika Commited Suicide by the beach, hence the red shoes..
Maybe Aika's spirit is unsettled and the Doll is keeping her in the town, But the villagers can't do anything to help her, Because the doll is watching them (A lot of them have dolls in their houses)..


----------



## mac6288

dude.....in the second house with the dolls all faceing the back...i literally got chills when i rotated the screen....and how do i post a pic in a spoiler box?


----------



## Stitched

Maybe it's because I didn't spend too much time in it, and I don't think I went in the right order, but I wasn't scared.  It was a little unsettling, that's for sure, but it was more of a Twilight Town's Creepy Steeple from Paper Mario kind of feel.


----------



## vriska

Oh yeah I went there awhile back. It's not as scary as actual horror genre video games, but it's still creepy, more of an atmospheric creepy than a jump out and scare you sort of thing. It kind of brings a Yume Nikki feel to Animal Crossing in my opinion.


----------



## Divergent

I didn't get scared eh it's a town on a game lol xD 
But it was really sweet.


----------



## Jellyslug

BellBringerGreen said:


> I really thought Aika Village was EXTREMELY overrated though. People are also getting too scared about it.



Exactly what I think, but hey, what're you gonna do. :/


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Just accept that there are people who enjoy it. No, it's not wet-your-pants scary, but it's unnerving and really well done. 



mac6288 said:


> dude.....in the second house with the dolls all faceing the back...i literally got chills when i rotated the screen....and how do i post a pic in a spoiler box?



Like so
[ spoiler ]boop[ /spoiler ]

Just remove the spaces in the tags 

And please post a picture that shows what they're looking at  I've been there a few times, and it never occurred to me to rotate /dunce


----------



## Gizmodo

The other horror town is way more creepy with the blood on the floor and grass in town, and that butchers room with bloody knives and things O-O
but not many seem to visit it


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Gizmodo said:


> The other horror town is way more creepy with the blood on the floor and grass in town, and that butchers room with bloody knives and things O-O
> but not many seem to visit it



That one is also great, and a lot more overtly gory.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Its alright, but like other people said a little over rated. Its cool how they did it but thats about it, I was expecting like horror movie scary by the way everyone talks about it lmao


----------



## JellyBeans

I just watched the vid as I don't have my DS atm. It looks creepy ^.^


----------



## MrAnimorie

-Visits the house full of Library shelves, the villager blocking the way-
"Hmm..."
-Goes up stairs with the static TV with the doll watching.-
"Mm-mm.."
-Goes back downstairs where the villager is replaced with a doll and an axe"
"Nope!"


----------



## beffa

only thing that creeped me about it was the library. gave me chills. the rest, meh.


----------



## Mao

Not even relevant but a villager gave me the thermin or pitcher if anyone wants it. If you didn't know already its in the library room of aika and when you move closer theres a more high pitched noise and if you get farer there's a lower pitch


----------



## MrAnimorie

Also, another "No thank you!" moment. The room full of toys staring at the wall. Turned the camera around, NOPE! Bye!


----------



## Azzurro

TeddysMama711 said:


> Its alright, but like other people said a little over rated. Its cool how they did it but thats about it, I was expecting like horror movie scary by the way everyone talks about it lmao




This. I thought the town was neat, and the story was great, but I was expecting it to be super-scary by the way everyone talks about it. It's a tad overrated in my opinion. I'd love to visit this other horror town that's 'a lot more gory', though.. ouo


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Passion said:


> This. I thought the town was neat, and the story was great, but I was expecting it to be super-scary by the way everyone talks about it. It's a tad overrated in my opinion. I'd love to visit this other horror town that's 'a lot more gory', though.. ouo



There's this one:
Dream Code: 2600-1856-4772

It was posted a while back in a thread... Personally I like it better it has more gore and the houses all followed their own theme.
I'm kind of conflicted though, Akia DOES seem to have more of a story than this one... But I can't read Japanese anyway XD


----------



## -UnknownGamer-

It's more depressing. I don't find it to be that scary.

I only got scared when the I entered the main room of the third house, and the girl was where the doll was, and I thought the doll alive. ._.


----------



## CHR:)S

-UnknownGamer- said:


> It's more depressing. I don't find it to be that scary.
> 
> I only got scared when the I entered the main room of the third house, and the girl was where the doll was, and I thought the doll alive. ._.



I think I would have found it more scary if I visited it without watching all the videos about it XD


----------



## sock

I never thought I would get thought I would get freaked out by an acnl town... 
And I thought an 'I love Marshall' themed town was creepy. 
Good story, but I don't see how she can play on that town, it was night as well when I visited. The library really creeped me out. One of those things that makes you check there's nothing behind the sofa. Seriously freaked out.


----------



## Senor Mexicano

there isn't only one red girl, there's three:


----------



## Bluebirds

Gawd this place is creepy


----------



## iMannySpears

This place is like Depressing xD Not scary :'P


----------



## Lepidoptera

I didn't find it scary just depressing. Though I was frustrated with the library room. Aika wouldn't let me leave for a while.


----------



## SageJ

I was messing around in that town. lol. I was taking all the stuff that was on the ground, eating the candy and covering the holes.


----------



## Baboom

I didn't find the town scary at all but then most horror films don't scare me either. I like the room with the dolls having a picnic though, that was cool!


----------



## unravel

I dunno if you will laugh or not so yeah
http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=246&attachmentid=9742


----------



## Shabontama

I just visited this town - I like it. Though many people think that this town is scary, I don't - I think that it just leaves people thinking about the story; trying to piece everything together. And I like that.


----------



## Laurina

It's definitely more chilling because of the mystery or how depressing it is than to it being the scariest village. I'm pretty excited to see what people do with Halloween coming up as far as haunted houses and towns go. Maybe there will be one that tops Aika Village. Unlikely but possible c:


----------



## J087

Bump this~

Never knew there was such a thing as "the scariest animal crossing town". I didn't visit it yet, I only saw the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlWPTrJwJak


----------



## Chocolate Rose

It's really cool that someone actually made an Animal Crossing town as unique as Aika.  The story is sad, but I enjoyed getting to visit!  I can't imagine how long it took to get the town layout just right!  It didn't scare me though, it just made me feel sad.  

But I will admit that the first time I visited, I paid more attention to all the candy and coffee on the ground that anything else...I'd never seen cake on AC before so I picked up all of it and ate it, mostly ignoring the story...^^'


----------



## Croconaw

It wasn't really that scary honestly. I mean, for an Animal Crossing game though it's okay.


----------



## captainabby

...When I first saw this town I couldn't sleep for like a week...


----------



## Cariad

Scaryyy!


----------



## Tucker

It was amazing, I was wondering if anyone can help me find this pattern that was used in it (Wendell wasn't giving it out so it must have been made by another creator)


----------



## monochrom3

The first time I visited this town, it was pretty interesting but I didn't find it creepy(Hypno K.K. is a tad unsettling but not really creepy). Maybe at that time I was pretty oblivious to the town's backstory.

Along with Hitokui(which I haven't visited yet but I've looked about it on the Net), I might give the town another visit.


----------



## mitzelflx

Although I really loved the creativity and effort that the creator went to make such an amazing town, I didn't really follow the storyline. I know that its about a girl who receives a doll for her birthday, but does it kill people? I was under the assumption that the doll was possessed by an evil spirit, who was envious of the girls family. Like maybe the spirit never had the love that she got from her parents?

Idk somethings kinda threw me off. Like why the adam and eve thing? I guess I should spend more time on it rather than spending 2 seconds on a room lol.


----------

